# Paris Beauvais Airport Hotels & shuttles to Paris



## flexible (Jul 24, 2013)

Edited post: 
Arriving *Paris Beauvais Airport * (85 km from center of Paris) 
http://tickets.aeroportbeauvais.com/Information.aspx
*16:25	FR6832 RYANAIR	EDINBURG 16:45 18:00*
There is no rail service from the airport but there is a bus service. Journey time is approximately 1 hour 15 mins. Cost is €15.00.

Perhaps we should reserve shuttle transportation online in advance?
*to Paris/Beauvais airport  to Paris Porte Maillot*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porte_Maillot_(Paris_Métro)
Porte Maillot is on le Peripherique (ring road), not THAT far from Arc de Triomphe but Arc de Triomphe is not exactly center of Paris either.

Porte Maillot seems close to this http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/parbb-courtyard-paris-boulogne/ where I could use a complimentary night for Marriott Category 1-5 issued by Chase Marriott Rewards cards.
Marriott only has four category 1-5 hotels in/around Paris.
We'd rather stay in the same hotel for 2 nights. 

Is  *Paris Marriott Hotel Champs-Elysees* 70 Avenue des Champs-Elysees · Paris that fantastic? 
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...Hotel_Champs_Elysees-Paris_Ile_de_France.html. 
Reservations for August 6 made ages ago only because the Viking River Cruise we embark on August 7 is near Eiffel Tower. 45,000 Marriott points for Category 9 is less than if I added August 6 because Marriott has upgraded the category classification requiring points. 

The first two days of Viking's cruise will be in Paris so, we'll have August 6,7 & 8 then 14th to enjoy Paris.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 24, 2013)

If it's your first visit to Paris, the Marriott CE is the only hotel on the most famous street in the world.  It is indeed a very special location.

Here's a video I did 3 years ago.

https://vimeo.com/7338737


Brian


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 24, 2013)

Marriott Hotel Champs-Elysees is a great location.  If staying for several days, I don't think the other locations would be bad BUT since it is only one night why not have the best location?


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 24, 2013)

We were on Ryan Air to leave Paris once; we won't be again.  You'll be more than an hour outside Paris and in the countryside.  Ryan Air runs shuttle buses (and I kind of don't think there was a charge for them--but I'm really not sure). They load you up and take you to a parking lot, which is right across the street from a metro stop--don't remember which one.  I do remember that it required steps.)  From there, you'll reach central Paris and go wherever you need to.

It appeared to me that there was essentially nothing by the airport out in the countryside.  I think if I were you I'd plan on getting on the Ryan Air bus and then planning from there.  The airport is really tiny--one little restaurant that seats about 20-25 people.  Don't plan on food there; get to Paris and plan from there.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 24, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> If it's your first visit to Paris, the Marriott CE is the only hotel on the most famous street in the world.  It is indeed a very special location.
> 
> Here's a video I did 3 years ago.
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed your video. Looks like a wonderful trip.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 24, 2013)

I am not familiar with the airport but agree Marrott CE is worth the points. If you have time, visit Laduree for the most fabulous macaroons !!!! http://www.laduree.com/douceurs/?___store=en  It is right by the Marriott and the Marriott is also near where u r boarding your ship.


----------



## flexible (Jul 24, 2013)

updated post #1


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 25, 2013)

We had nothing against Ryan Air for the flight itself--but really didn't enjoy being at that little bitty airport so far from Paris.  I would fly with them again if they were flying out of a more accessible airport.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 30, 2013)

I have flown into Beauvais, on either Ryan Air or Wizz Air.  There is a charge for the bus into the city.  There is train service but it leaves from the town of Beauvais, not the airport directly.  There is a local bus from the airport to the train station.  The train is a better way to get into Paris.

Some other LCC's, including EasyJet, fly into Orly, which is the most convenient of all the Paris airports.


----------

